# higreece



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions regarding moving the contents of our house to the sporades. All advice welcome. We think it my be cheaper and easier to move stuff from the UK in one shipment than to buy in bits and pieces out there.
Thank you in anticipation


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I suggest you look for an international shipping company that specializes in shipping to Greece. Also, contact your Greek Consulate for the necessary paperwork. We shipped all of our contents into a container. We paid the shipping company and then had to pay taxes once our stuff arrived at the port. That was the tricky part. When our stuff arrived, my husband had to fill out more paperwork. 

Depending on where in Greece you are moving, shopping for new things can be expensive. For us, it was worth it to pay to ship all of our belongings rather than buy all new stuff.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

hi A friend had contents sent to Rhodes from the UK. so can recommend britannia-movers.co.uk


----------



## higreece (Jan 31, 2010)

tpebop said:


> hi A friend had contents sent to Rhodes from the UK. so can recommend britannia-movers.co.uk


Thank you, will follow it up.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
In the UK we found GB Liners most competative (but negotiate with them), their managers do have freedom. They linked with Celebrity Movers in Athens (excellent service, can not praise them enough). The truck not only arrived on the agreed date but at the EXACT time. The guys helped assemble some items with me, unpacked and took all the packing away....


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

We used Nomad, who were very good.


----------

